# why is there gas smell in my 93 sentra before I start the engine?



## kevin1980 (Aug 21, 2005)

Recently, there is strong gas smell in my 93 sentra before I start the engine. Does that mean leakage somewhere in my car? What's the problem? Does that cost very much to fix it?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, it could be a leak, or it could just be venting the fumes, are there any puddles when you park it? does it always smell like gas? does the smell go away any?


----------



## kevin1980 (Aug 21, 2005)

yes, there is a little puddle under the car, but the smell is not from there, and the smell is always gas. Does this problem really matter too much? Since it is an old car, I just want to know if it is worth fixing this problem. Thanx!


Dustin said:


> well, it could be a leak, or it could just be venting the fumes, are there any puddles when you park it? does it always smell like gas? does the smell go away any?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I guess I don't feel the same way about it as you. If you smell gas, it could possibly be a gas leak, and if it is a gas leak, you could go out in one big fireball. And that would just suck. Doesn't matter how old the car is, find out if it is a leak, and fix it...IMO


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

As stated above. any fuel leak is a MAJOR problem. There is no "should I get it fixed?" Get it fixed. You endanger yourself and others around you when your driving. 

It shouldn't be to hard to find. turn your key to the on posisiton to get the pressure up then just look around your engine compartment. Follow your fuel system. See if there is any point where fuel is leaking.


----------



## kevin1980 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thank you, guys. I just sent my car to fix today. They did find some gas leak under the hood because of the aging of a hose in fuel system. They just replaced the hose and charged me $40  . It seems ok now, but I still need to check it tomorrow morning to see if there is still gas smell.


----------



## 79kz400 (Aug 19, 2004)

kevin1980 said:


> They just replaced the hose and charged me $40  .


Are we to understand that you are unhappy about a $40 bill that prevented your car from burning down? Not to mention saving gas.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

79kz400 said:


> Are we to understand that you are unhappy about a $40 bill that prevented your car from burning down? Not to mention saving gas.


I was thinking the same thing. $40 is DIRT CHEAP for a repair.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

$40 for fuel line and labor, or $20,000 for new car after old one is burned into one big melted pile of metal... Which one will I choose???


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> $40 for fuel line and labor, or $20,000 for new car after old one is burned into one big melted pile of metal... Which one will I choose???


I would rather choose the $40 because this is also potentially dangerous to your life. Anyways, most likely you could have done it yourself and bought the hose that only costs some $3.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

oliverr87 said:


> I would rather choose the $40 because this is also potentially dangerous to your life. Anyways, most likely you could have done it yourself and bought the hose that only costs some $3.


Don't qoute me on that one, check the first post. Wasn't my fuel line and if it was I would have done it myself...


----------

